# Lower unit repair



## fowlmood77 (Feb 7, 2009)

Had a chunk out of my lower unit since I purchased it. Decided to do a fix on it and will share my technique here in case anyone else has a problem similar.

This is what I started with







I took my trusty Dremel and ground the surrounding area so that my "patch" would fit flush and have something to bite into






For my "patch" I used a piece of expanded metal lath that I hammered as flat as I could get it, then cut to shape.






I put some tape on the inside to make a "release" for the epoxy, then a piece of semi-rigid plastic sheet behind that to hold the curve.






Partly fill the area with JB Weld, set the patch in and add more epoxy










I then covered that with more tape and added heat from a lamp to slow down the epoxy from setting to quick in the cold shop.










Let set a few days, then remove tape, sand and fill in any low spots with body filler and you end up with this.






Its a strong fix and cost me a few bucks for epoxy. :mrgreen:


----------



## ben2go (Feb 8, 2009)

I recently cracked my cavitation plate where it meets the lower unit.Looks like it's off to the welding shope in a few weeks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job with the repair - let us know how that holds up under use


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job with the repair - let us know how that holds up under use




Ditto. Looks good. 8)


----------



## k2nax (Sep 8, 2010)

I did a very similar repair on a cavitation plate that had a chunk missing. I used a piece of sheet aluminum with the JB Weld. Because the cavitation plate is flat, this repair is easy. :wink:


----------

